# Please help with echo



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

You don't have to help if you don't want, but could someone at least point me towards help for my following problem?
This might be the wrong place for this q or I may be doing something else you guys don't like but please, have mercy. 
We just upgraded from old tube tv to lcd flat with an external speaker, just one. We ran everything through a receiver and it worked well for the most part. However, the sound from the speaker was off from the things people were saying on the tv. Like a couple milisecond delay between seeing speach or noise and hearing it.

So now we aren't using the receiver and we are just using the tv's speakers. But I can't stand seeing that sweet speaker sitting there doing nothing. This has been two full days of installing and troubleshooting. We have resolved a lot of issues but for this one I am turning to you guys for help. So, please help me if you can or if you could just point me towards some txt files or guides or something that may help with this specific type of problem. Thanks a bunch guys.

-gryphin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Gryphin, Welcome to the shack.

The problem you are having is lip sync delay but the other way around. Usually, the display is slow to respond and the audio is heard before the video shows it. In your case the tuner in the display is outputting the audio to your receiver and the receiver is adding a delay to it. There may be a setting in the receivers setup menu that will allow you to adjust the delay. What receiver are you using and how are you hooking the display up to the receiver?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Str-DG710
The speaker is a center component for a surround sound and we had it plugged into the right(direction) audio slot, which I know is incorrect but while my brother and buddy were installing this part the right was the only one that worked(?). I just learned that this second.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, I think I understand what is happening, the receiver is set up for 5.1 and as you are only using one speaker you are not getting the full audio mix to it. You need to use the "stereo" or "effect off" mode this will direct most of the sound to the one speaker you are using. May I ask why you are not using at least two speakers (three would be better) Left, Center, Right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright man thanks for the help and suggestions. 
I need to go to bed cuz I've been working all day but I am going to try and follow what you said and see if I can't clear it up.

The reason for the one speaker is a mystery to me too. I'm living at my Dad's house, and I've been trying to get him to upgrade for awhile. He kinda waits for awhile and then upgrades wayyy up.

So in the last week we got a 
40" Lcd Sony
DirectTV installed
DirectTV HD-DVR
a $500 cantilever mount
a really nice stand for all the boxes
the Str-DG710 receiver, and by the end the sales guy suggested it and he was like, "sure, throw it in". So the one speaker thing is temporary. 

But, I have seen a lot of my friends have a setup and the sound and picture don't match and they are like "whatever". But I cannot stand that so I need to upgrade my brain and wrap my head around exactly what is going on with the A/V sync. 

But again, thanks for responding and helping me out.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, the A/V sync thing can vary fom time to time with your typical tv programing, whether its cable or sat. This can be very frustrating. Like many others, I'm sensitive to even slight delays/sync issues. I'm not familiar with that Sony avr, but I would think it has some features to help. Make sure that you use the highest quality type of connection. HDMI if possible, component if you can't do HDMI. Route all of your sources into the avr, and then run one cable out to the tv. This will allow you to troubleshoot easier.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I've noticed video delay issues with a signal that is not progressive. I have a cheaper DVD player that can get knocked out of it's progressive mode and it's then that I notice the audio from the TV doesn't match the receiver. Switching it back to the progressive mode (480P) seems to reduce the difference between the TV and the AVR such that I don't notice it. 

Good luck
-john


----------

